# Selaginella



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I found this at a local nursery and was wondering if anyone had seen or used it before in their tanks? Anyone know what it's name is? It has a real nice dark green color to it on the tops of the leaves and a sweet red color to the undersides of the leaves. Any Ideas?

Thanks,
TonyT


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

selaginella umbrosa I think
most selaginella do well in vivs


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Possibly Selaginella Erythropus??? 

Edited...

I think frogparty called it! I have been able to grow Selaginella under fluorescent lighting in soil. I leave the lights on for 12-14 hours and mist once a day. It has actually taken over.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. I have had peacock moss before and it did real well but this stuff looked kewl so I grabbed some. 

Thanks again,
TonyT


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

S. Erythropus - I recently bought some myself.

Deb


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Never seen the erythropus in person. my google search produced limited quality pics. It is a nice lookin plant! I like the sels, just kind of wish uncinata wouldnt get so tall, going nuts all over the place in my 29. climbing the background and rooting into the cork and everything.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Selaginella erythropus ’Ruby Red’ is what I've always known it to be


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I picked some up at Frog Day 2007 from Black Jungle. Still doing well in my viv. Cool plant!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a chunk of this as well...I don't think it likes to be TOO wet. I had it in a low lying area of the tank and it's kinda turned to mush.

Cheers,


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

afterdark said:


> I have a chunk of this as well...I don't think it likes to be TOO wet. I had it in a low lying area of the tank and it's kinda turned to mush.
> 
> Cheers,


Really? I have mine really close to the waters edge and recently its started growing like crazy. Im trying to coax it up the side of a tree fern panel and some driftwood at the moment. It seems like some people just have better luck than others growing this. For every post I read about somebody that gets selaginella thriving I see another where it just rots away.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah mines in a fairly "wet" spot and doing quite well. It has spread a good bit and has also attached to the glass in some spots. Good luck!


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I thought it looked pretty kewl so I am gonna put it in two of my new tanks and see how well it does. Hopefully it will do good. Thanks everyone for the help.

TonyT


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

S. erythropus has actually only been commonly available in the hobby for the last few years, I am surprised to see such a large pot of it, great find! It loves moisture and high light, and loses it's brittleness if the moisture is high. Sometimes it will take on a deep irridescent blue color, but I haven't been able to replicate that for a few years now :-(
It is perfect for around drip walls and will do well on treefern as an epiphyte. Good luck!


----------

